# Problem with javascript on NetFront based browser



## FallFromINFINITY (May 13, 2008)

Okay, I've got a PSP, and am trying to get a page I designed to work on it. Everything is loaded with the page, nothing is being imported/exported.

There are two codes that I need to get working, but because one of them doesn't work, I'm not sure if the other one works.

I know that the psp browser is built around and/or is the NetFront browser. But i'm not entirely the best with javascript and would like some help.


```
<script language='javascript'>function dispHandle(obj) {
if (obj.style.display == 'none'){obj.style.display = '';}
else{obj.style.display = 'none';}
}</script>
<a href='javascript:dispHandle(test)'>Toggle Hide</a>
<div id='test' style='display:none;'>Hello world</div>
```
This one's pretty simple. It toggles the visibility of the object. I know for a fact that this does not work.


```
<script language='javascript'>function refreshE() {
document.getElementById('enc1').checked=false;
document.getElementById('enc2').checked=false;
}</script>
<a href='javascript:refreshE()'>Uncheck boxes</a>
<input type='checkbox' id='enc1' />
<input type='checkbox' id='enc2' />
```
This one is also pretty simple. A click on the link unchecks the boxes. The boxes themselves are hidden underneath the "display:none" styles. I have not actually tested whether this one works or not.

If anyone knows enough about javascript to change the code without changing the actions, could you help out?


----------



## FallFromINFINITY (May 13, 2008)

The code to uncheck the boxes does work.

I've learned that it cannot handle the ".style." section of the code.

Is there another way to change the visibility of an object without trying to change the style? The problem is that I need it to start hidden, but then toggle on the press of a button/link.


----------

